# truck bed drawer



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Anyone ever build a box with a drawer for your truck bed ? Inside your shell ?
Maybe 6" high- length or close to of the truck bed- to carry your guns- ammo- what ever.
Going to - just looking if someone had plans from what they did.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good idea. I haven't, but I'll bet you could find some online with a simple web search.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Good idea. I haven't, but I'll bet you could find some online with a simple web search.


Third time's a charm! :mrgreen:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Good idea. I haven't, but I'll bet you could find some online with a simple web search.


 You know I thought that also- what I get is a bunch of tool drawers that are more than I want. I remember a few decades ago an Outdoor Life article on one- Can't seem to locate it.
Guess I'll just go to work- it will be simple- especially if I do it.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I have a packrat the is the size you are talking about. They are kind of expensive but built very strong.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

I saw a great one, it had a small tank for watering the dog washing hands etc. and it had a drawer for guns with padding. I will see if he had plans.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Almost think just a 66 x 42 x 6 box. Carpeted inside and top - back end piece hinges down. First 2 1/2 ft on top lifts up- then a permanent 12"section that is solid-then a 2ft section at the back that liftsup. Pretty basic- takes out having to have the drawer idea. Would be easily reamovable if needed. Need to be able to also put 2 dogs boxes on top and still fit under the shell.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

http://www.tuffyproducts.com/

They have drawers, but they may be taller than you want...


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Almost think just a 66 x 42 x 6 box. Carpeted inside and top - back end piece hinges down. First 2 1/2 ft on top lifts up- then a permanent 12"section that is solid-then a 2 ft section at the back that liftsup. Pretty basic- takes out having to have the drawer idea. Would be easily removable if needed. Need to be able to also put 2 dog boxes on top and still fit under the shell.


----------

